# how to switch flash patterns



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

i was wondering if instead of using a push button style momentary switch to change the flash patterns in my whelen responder lp .... could just use another rocker switch to change the pattens??


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

here is the rocker switch http://automotive.hardwarestore.com/87-543-automotive-switches/black-oval-rocker-switch-625620.aspx


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

that switch wont work ... where ever you bought your light should have lighter plugs with built in on/off buttons with pattern changers ...


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

my light bar is going to be permanently mounted so i want to have permanently mounted switches... what kind of switches would i need to buy ... and is it even possible?


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

i would like to have two permanently mounted switches, one to turn the light bar on , and one to switch through the patterns


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

Geary44;795535 said:


> my light bar is going to be permanently mounted so i want to have permanently mounted switches... what kind of switches would i need to buy ... and is it even possible?


I am not sure I 100% know what you are looking for, so forgive me if I ramble on about something you didn't ask about. If you want to be able to change patterns, we extend the flash pattern wire long enough and connect it to a 12v source with a small momentary switch. When the operator wants to change the flash pattern on the go he just has to bump that switch. Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

Geary44;795536 said:


> i would like to have two permanently mounted switches, one to turn the light bar on , and one to switch through the patterns


no problem to do, that is how we install most volunteer firemans lights in our area.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062496

we use these, but you could do it with any kind of spring loaded switch. You just want it so you can bump it and provide a quick 12 volt source and then have it return to an off position.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

so would i have to have a set up something like this to be able to turn the light bar on and to be able to switch patterns ?? http://www.strobesnmore.com/able-2-micro-switch-w-built-in-led-flasher.html


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

i have no clue on how to wire a light bar. maybe i should just take it to a dealer and tell them what i want and save me the headache lol


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

There are plenty of guys with knowledge on here that can help talk you thru doing it, if you feel comfortable with auto electronics.

The switch you posted has its own flashers, something you shouldn't need.

The first switch you posted would work for turning that bar on. The way the flash patterns are changed is simply touching the flash pattern wire to a 12v source and then immediately pulling it away. Hence why a switch that is spring loaded to return to the off position would be best for the 2nd switch. You can probably find one that looks just like the one you posted so they match.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

yea a regular rocker is necessary for power to the bar but you need a momentary switch to change the patterns. and it will be push to advance to the next patter hold to go to the previous.

you can run one power cable and split it to power both switches b/c the flash pattern only uses .25 amp or so to advance the pattern. the bar will only draw 8-10 amps i think or less. not super familiar with the responders.


----------

